# feeling really bad in week 5 of test e



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

First cycle 250mg test e on wednesday and saturday for 500mg a week total. I'm on day 1 of week 6 and so far I've put on a good 5-6 pounds of muscle (10lbs on scale minus 5 for water and fat). I'm at 190 now and eat 3000-3500 cals a day. Strength has been up about 20% over the past 5 weeks on the big 3 (dead, squat, and bench). Aromasin 12.5mg EOD, finasteride 1mg ED, 500iu HCG every 4-5 days.


This is where it gets weird.

Week 1 was an anxious feeling with a lot good nervousness. Felt a good rush whenever I worked out during week 2. I felt GREAT in the gym and in the bed during week 3 (hello morning wood!).

Then week 4 I started to feel like I was topping off when it came to "feeling on". It wasn't getting any better. Performance was not as great in the sack... So I decided to up my dosage. 

Week 5 began with 1.5ml (375mg) on wednesday. Still felt like I was slowly coming down off my "good feeling" so I did my next shot a day early with 1.2 (300mg) on friday. I started to feel shitty on monday. I was getting little pangs of depression  . I've never had a feeling like that before and as soon as it happened I would just talk myself out of it. I also wasn't as motivated in the gym and my mind was drifting while working out (i've never had this happen). I decided to do another shot on monday with another 1.5ml (375) for a total of 1050mg in week 5 (ok I know this sounds like a lot to do but I did not add the numbers up until right now so I did not think about how much I was doing). The morning wood was also starting to soften up.

Tonight i went to see the girlfriend and my performance, or lack of, was NOT up to par (and i usually birdie the hole). As you can imagine this is depressing but mostly maddening. (I usually get pissed in situations where people get depressed which is why the feelings of depression was a red flag). I got pretty pissed and my friend suggested a blood test to see what is happening with me. I ordered my female hormone panel (thanks GymRat4Life*) *tonight at private MD and I will be taking it tomorrow. 

Until I get the results back, does anyone have ANY guesses as to what the fuck is happening to me? It's like a roller coaster ride I came up and then came way back down. I'm worried about taking another shot because it doesn't seem to be making it any better. Start PCT and call it quits? Any *optimistic *suggestions would help. I don't need to feel any worse than I already do.


----------



## GMO (Aug 11, 2011)

Off the top of my head, finasteride can cause issues with your sex drive.  As far as the depression is concerned, if it was something that you struggled with previously, testosterone is not going to make it magically disappear.  If it is not something that you are predisposed to, then I would ask if you recently started a new vial of test when these thing started to manifest?  It could be that it is bunk...


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

GMO said:


> Off the top of my head, finasteride can cause issues with your sex drive.  As far as the depression is concerned, if it was something that you struggled with previously, testosterone is not going to make it magically disappear.  If it is not something that you are predisposed to, then I would ask if you recently started a new vial of test when these thing started to manifest?  It could be that it is bunk...




It wasn't until week 4 of the vial that I started feeling not as good and I'm definitely not predisposed to it. I'm going to get tested tomorrow so I'll have a better idea of what's up then.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 11, 2011)

I would ditch aromasin for a couple weeks and see how you feel.  Test by itself should have you feeling like Mega Man, throwing weights around with a cock so hard you would think you OD'd on Viagra.


----------



## Ace5high (Aug 11, 2011)

If your doing overa gram of test and your libido is down, honestly sounds like your gear is bunk.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 11, 2011)

If the gear is underdosed and you are running aromasin it could cause estro to be too low possibly but I doubt that would be the problem.  I would drop the fina and wait for the blood work.  For a first cycle you should of never ever ran the doses you are up too.  That is just stupid.  That is like saying well this medicine may be making me sick I think I am going to take double my dose and see if it makes me better.  Not a good idea.  Are you using a good brand of Test?  You are not going to feel great all the time on test.  Test is not a rec drug.  I usually feel pretty normal but stronger, more confident, increased sex drive and so on.  Also like GMO already stated you should of been starting a new vial of Test sometime between week 4-6.  Did you start feeling bad with the new vial?  Also the Test should of been just starting to really kick in during week 4.  This is when it starts to build up in your system and you start to feel good. During the first couple weeks I don't notice a whole lot at all.  Lots of questions little answers.  Can't wait to see you labs.  Hopefully you get out of this and get feeling better.  Get your dose back down to normal in the mean time.  Your Test should be through the roof on this blood Test if your gear is good.


----------



## TGB1987 (Aug 11, 2011)

Also calories need to go up if you are trying to gain weight try 4000


----------



## Justinbro (Aug 11, 2011)

Proviron helps free up the test and is like Viagra for me. Personally I think frontloading is the best way to do Test E. Next week I'm starting Test E at 700mg, with 500mg tren e, and 400mg Mast e, then half those doses weekly for a consistent release rate. 

I think when you start with low dose Test all it does is shut you down. The release rate for 250mg Test E initially is only 18mg/day and that's before you take out 28% for the ester! 700mg is about 50mg/day and easily maintained at half the dose at the end of the half life.


----------



## chemari (Aug 11, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> ... for a total of 1050mg in week 5 (ok I know this sounds like a lot to do but I did not add the numbers up until right now so I did not think about how much I was doing)...


 
Don't wanna sound like your mom but:

Oh man ...


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If the gear is underdosed and you are running aromasin it could cause estro to be too low possibly but I doubt that would be the problem.  I would drop the fina and wait for the blood work.  For a first cycle you should of never ever ran the doses you are up too.  That is just stupid.  That is like saying well this medicine may be making me sick I think I am going to take double my dose and see if it makes me better.  Not a good idea.  Are you using a good brand of Test?  You are not going to feel great all the time on test.  Test is not a rec drug.  I usually feel pretty normal but stronger, more confident, increased sex drive and so on.  Also like GMO already stated you should of been starting a new vial of Test sometime between week 4-6.  Did you start feeling bad with the new vial?  Also the Test should of been just starting to really kick in during week 4.  This is when it starts to build up in your system and you start to feel good. During the first couple weeks I don't notice a whole lot at all.  Lots of questions little answers.  Can't wait to see you labs.  Hopefully you get out of this and get feeling better.  Get your dose back down to normal in the mean time.  Your Test should be through the roof on this blood Test if your gear is good.



I'm using human grade schering testoviron from ampules so I opened them, filtered them, and put them into a vial. I know it was bad to keep increasing the dose the last week but it felt like I was loosing the feeling of the test. I'm going to the lab today after my 12 hour fast. I think the lab will help me feel better because I'll know what's up.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

Justinbro said:


> Proviron helps free up the test and is like Viagra for me. Personally I think frontloading is the best way to do Test E. Next week I'm starting Test E at 700mg, with 500mg tren e, and 400mg Mast e, then half those doses weekly for a consistent release rate.
> 
> I think when you start with low dose Test all it does is shut you down. The release rate for 250mg Test E initially is only 18mg/day and that's before you take out 28% for the ester! 700mg is about 50mg/day and easily maintained at half the dose at the end of the half life.




Thanks I will try front loading on my next cycle.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I would ditch aromasin for a couple weeks and see how you feel.  Test by itself should have you feeling like Mega Man, throwing weights around with a cock so hard you would think you OD'd on Viagra.



hahaha this is what I felt like in week 2-3! I'm ditching everything except my vitamins for the time being until I get the labs back. I needed a "deload" week in the gym anyways.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 11, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend just "ditching" the test.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I wouldn't recommend just "ditching" the test.




What do you recommend? Starting pct? I can't start that for 2 weeks after the last jab anyways.


Edit:

If my test levels turn out to be high, there's no way I will continue this test feeling the way I do. Maybe my body isn't responding well to all of the test from the past week? I won't be doing test again if this is what happens 5 weeks into a cycle for my body.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

btw privatemd is great. You don't have to give any information at the site just the number you have from privatemd.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 11, 2011)

Is it possible your aromasin is doing to well of a job and crushing your e2? That doesn't seem possible at such a high dose of test though. 

Ditching your test is a bad idea unless you decide to go into PCT. But if you go into PCT, what was the point of the blood test you just took? If anything, keep on the bi-weekly test injections and wait for the results of your blood test to see what's wrong. You can adjust your aromasin accordingly after that or check the quality of your gear. 

It sounds strange that you started to max out on that alpha feeling in week 4 when people usually don't start even feeling the gear until week 4.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

pieguy said:


> It sounds strange that you started to max out on that alpha feeling in week 4 when people usually don't start even feeling the gear until week 4.




And it was definitely not a placebo effect. I even had killer pumps in the gym. Will warming up a vial in hot water from a sink hurt the test?


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 11, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Is it possible your aromasin is doing to well of a job and crushing your e2? That doesn't seem possible at such a high dose of test though.
> 
> Ditching your test is a bad idea unless you decide to go into PCT. But if you go into PCT, what was the point of the blood test you just took?




I thought that might be it but my joints have not been hurting. 

I'm going to just PCT. I want the blood tests to know if I should ever try a cycle of test again.


----------



## Drew1975 (Aug 12, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> It wasn't until week 4 of the vial that I started feeling not as good and I'm definitely not predisposed to it. I'm going to get tested tomorrow so I'll have a better idea of what's up then.


 
you shouledent be feelin shit weeks off the test weeks 1, 2, 3, by week 4 you shouled start feelin it kick in an feel good  ....its all in your head dude...

as for the schering testoviron ive just shot 6 weeks at 750mgs with them out of a 16 week cycle i just dune...magic no problems at all...had um last year as well no problems worked well...doing over a gram of test you shouled be on a high big time..

what i dont get is WTF are you doing opening all the amps an putting them in a vail ..your a nutt Bro you shouled of left them in the amps till you use them ...

i bet the vail you used wasent clean pluss vails have a rubber stopper as you no and thats for keeping shit out not putin shit in lol...

you only dune 6 weeks out of what? PMSL...dude you need do 12 to 16 weeks min to do any good an more in this game...

stay away from gear its not for you...

? have you lived a sheltered life


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 12, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> I thought that might be it but my joints have not been hurting.
> 
> I'm going to just PCT. I want the blood tests to know if I should ever try a cycle of test again.


 
If I was you I would continue to run the Test at 500mg a week and drop the finasteride, and up the Aromasin 12.5mg EOD to ED, If no change in a week or so go 25mg of Aromasin ED! All this could be a very high level of ESTRO!


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 12, 2011)

Interesting Mr B, I was thinking the same thing. Although wouldnt High E manifest itself in other symptoms? Bloating, Gyno, acne etc?

Some people go whole cycles without using an AI based on the fact they don't get any of those symptoms?

Good luck OP


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 12, 2011)

DITCH THE AROMASIN!!!!!!  I don't mean to be repetitive, but I have a feeling that compound is your problem.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

If they're telling you to reduce the aromasin, it's not the high E that's the problem. It's the low E. The aromasin might be doing too well and is crushing your e2 levels. You need 10>estradiol<25pg/ml.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

Drew1975 said:


> you shouledent be feelin shit weeks off the test weeks 1, 2, 3, by week 4 you shouled start feelin it kick in an feel good  ....its all in your head dude...
> 
> as for the schering testoviron ive just shot 6 weeks at 750mgs with them out of a 16 week cycle i just dune...magic no problems at all...had um last year as well no problems worked well...doing over a gram of test you shouled be on a high big time..
> 
> ...




I'm going to ignore this and any other posts you ever make on this board.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

While the last 2 or 3 lines weren't necessary, Drew's kinda right. Why did you transfer from amps to vial? Also, was it a sterile sealed vial? Also, was it a sterile .22 or .45um pvdf filter?


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> If I was you I would continue to run the Test at 500mg a week and drop the finasteride, and up the Aromasin 12.5mg EOD to ED, If no change in a week or so go 25mg of Aromasin ED! All this could be a very high level of ESTRO!




It seems you hit the nail on the head. 

Results were test >1500 and estradiol at 62.3. So that depression I was feeling... is that what it's like to be a woman? I must be super sensitive to e2! 

On another note, my AST is 97 and ALT is 125. I'm going to start daily NAC and liv52.

I'm going to continue the shots for another week or so and see how I feel. I'm definitely dropping the finasteride to .5mg every other day. Something started making me feel like shit the last week and I hope it was just the high e2.

Should I continue aromasin or try another AI? Has anyone noticed emotional issues on aromasin that are not present with another AI? I have letro and arimidex on hand.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> While the last 2 or 3 lines weren't necessary, Drew's kinda right. Why did you transfer from amps to vial? Also, was it a sterile sealed vial? Also, was it a sterile .22 or .45um pvdf filter?



Because I wanted to filter them and make it easier to transport.

Yes and .22.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

pieguy said:


> If they're telling you to reduce the aromasin, it's not the high E that's the problem. It's the low E. The aromasin might be doing too well and is crushing your e2 levels. You need 10>estradiol<25pg/ml.




It looks like aromasin isn't that effective (in my body at least). 12.5 EOD left me with E2 that was higher than normal.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> DITCH THE AROMASIN!!!!!!  I don't mean to be repetitive, but I have a feeling that compound is your problem.





Should I try another AI? I'm going to ditch the finasteride and see how I feel in a week. My test "high" totally fell off after week 4. 

Maybe I was expecting too much of a feeling from test?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont know if you shared this but what is your cycle expierence?
1g of test is a lot for a noob.. 

and what is your body fat percentage and age?
If your young you might be fucking up your hormones

Also from what i understand about test and my expeirence is that it doesnt really kick in till week 4.  Also 3000 calories is not that much when you have a gram of test running through you, trying to metabolize everything in sight.  On days where food is not readily available my whole mood changes and my body hurts!!!!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> It looks like aromasin isn't that effective (in my body at least). 12.5 EOD left me with E2 that was higher than normal.


 
might be bunk cause aromasin is a suicide inhibitor.  where as the serms-block the receptors and other ai block the aromatization.  so your e levels should be lower right guys???


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

It also seems I have iron deficiency? 

Low MCV and MCH but high RDW


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> I dont know if you shared this but what is your cycle expierence?
> 1g of test is a lot for a noob..
> 
> and what is your body fat percentage and age?
> ...



My hunger dropped off last week. I was eating everything in sight but this week I don't have much of an appetite anymore even though I'm pushing hard in the gym. 

25 and I've never had body fat tested but I'd guess 15-20%. Ill up my calories.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

skinnyguy180 said:


> might be bunk cause aromasin is a suicide inhibitor.  where as the serms-block the receptors and other ai block the aromatization.  so your e levels should be lower right guys???




pharmaceutical aromasin from ADC (india) 


And I only did a gram last week, it was 500 before that. I'm going to try 650 for the next week


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

btw no morning wood today. I made a note to check when I woke up.


edit: and that's with a test level >1500


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 12, 2011)

You should have a boner in the morn thats just not right =]... haha but I would try another source for your aromasin or bump up the dose if you really feel its not bunk..  and you will need it for your PCT.. The other ai dont work as well for pct from what i understand.


----------



## vannesb (Aug 12, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> If the gear is underdosed and you are running aromasin it could cause estro to be too low possibly but I doubt that would be the problem. I would drop the fina and wait for the blood work. For a first cycle you should of never ever ran the doses you are up too. That is just stupid. That is like saying well this medicine may be making me sick I think I am going to take double my dose and see if it makes me better. Not a good idea. Are you using a good brand of Test? You are not going to feel great all the time on test. Test is not a rec drug. I usually feel pretty normal but stronger, more confident, increased sex drive and so on. Also like GMO already stated you should of been starting a new vial of Test sometime between week 4-6. Did you start feeling bad with the new vial? Also the Test should of been just starting to really kick in during week 4. This is when it starts to build up in your system and you start to feel good. During the first couple weeks I don't notice a whole lot at all. Lots of questions little answers. Can't wait to see you labs. Hopefully you get out of this and get feeling better. Get your dose back down to normal in the mean time. Your Test should be through the roof on this blood Test if your gear is good.


 
What is considered to low on estro


----------



## pieguy (Aug 12, 2011)

vannesb said:


> What is considered to low on estro



Less than 10


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 12, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> btw no morning wood today. I made a note to check when I woke up.
> 
> 
> edit: and that's with a test level >1500


 
Hi eman2424, 
Dont worry I too have a screwed up T/E ratio causing me a bunch of issues including ED> My test is 800 with an E2 value of 74. I am on week one of Arimidex. I will be testing in 2 weeks. I am 35 205lbs and no gear. As of now there is no morning wood as of yet I am taking 1mg of arimidex EOD.   Well hell, if you feel like shit with a ratio of 24:1, its no wonder i feel like licking the concrete at 10:1.


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 12, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> Hi eman2424,
> Dont worry I too have a screwed up T/E ratio causing me a bunch of issues including ED> My test is 800 with an E2 value of 74. I am on week one of Arimidex. I will be testing in 2 weeks. I am 35 205lbs and no gear. As of now there is no morning wood as of yet I am taking 1mg of arimidex EOD.   Well hell, if you feel like shit with a ratio of 24:1, its no wonder i feel like licking the concrete at 10:1.




Thanks a lot good to know I'm not the only one who has issues with slightly raised e2 levels. I don't know how some guys run test cycles without AIs.

Do you have psychological symptoms also?


----------



## anabolix250 (Aug 12, 2011)

Eman great info here. I am sort of in the same boat on week 6 of test E and the feeling i Had from week 3 etc has dropped off. I have not been taking an AI although I have liquid Stane on hand. Think I am going for some blood work. Did not think that it could be the cause because I have not had any bloating or gyno symptoms.....weird.
Good Luck


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 12, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> Thanks a lot good to know I'm not the only one who has issues with slightly raised e2 levels. I don't know how some guys run test cycles without AIs.
> 
> Do you have psychological symptoms also?


 
Wow, that is an understatement. This is nutz. I really hope this gets better and phukn fast
My Neuroendo, has me on 1mg EOD, which I think is crazy. Everything else checks out fine so hopefully this resolves it. The Mental issues are out of this world. You need to get arimidex and get tested every 2-3 weeks and go from symptoms and lab values, at least thats my game plan. A good/healthy T:E Ratio is 30-50:1 but dont quote me on that.   GOOD LUCK. 
Regards


----------



## manickanuck (Aug 12, 2011)

i dont understand feeling the test by week 4 ive done cypionate and felt great after a week at 500 mgs... i put on 10 lbs by week 2, yeah water of course but i did get stronger


----------



## maged (Aug 13, 2011)

what gear r u using?!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 13, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> It seems you hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Results were test >1500 and estradiol at 62.3. So that depression I was feeling... is that what it's like to be a woman? I must be super sensitive to e2!
> 
> ...


 
Start taking 12.5mg of Aromasin ED, if that don't do it within a week go to 25mg ED!


----------



## eman2424 (Aug 14, 2011)

so that gram from last week is making me sweat bullets! 

i dropped the finasteride and the morning wood and performance is top notch!

be careful with finasteride... it killed me downstairs @ 1mg ED


----------



## pieguy (Aug 14, 2011)

Haha glad ur back in action. See, aren't u glad u stayed on?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 15, 2011)

eman2424 said:


> so that gram from last week is making me sweat bullets!
> 
> i dropped the finasteride and the morning wood and performance is top notch!
> 
> be careful with finasteride... it killed me downstairs @ 1mg ED


 
What are you dosing at now? Test and Aromasin?


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 15, 2011)

Hallelujah!


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 15, 2011)

Can anyone with a high libido, verify their T:E Ratio? Please verify if this statement is true "the ratio of testosterone to estradiol for a 20 year old man is between 20 and 40". 


Your estradiol, the most abundant form of Estrogen, reading is just as important as your testosterone reading.  The normal range is usually 13-54 pg/ml, but what is really critical is the ratio of testosterone to estrogen.  Young males have ratios of 30, 40, 50, etc.  You could have a healthy total testosterone reading of 500, but if your estrogen is 50, you are probably going to be struggling.  
Thank you
http://www.peaktestosterone.com/Symptoms.htm


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 15, 2011)

My last blood work I had done showed:

Serum Testosterone: 696 Reference Interval: 249-836

Free Testosterone: 27.91 Reference Interval: 5.00-21.00

Estradiol, Sensitive: 42 Reference Interval: 3-70

And yes I have a very High Libito 

Although I would have liked to see my Estro levels around 25-30!


----------



## redclift35 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> My last blood work I had done showed:
> 
> Serum Testosterone: 696 Reference Interval: 249-836
> 
> ...



Very interesting,  it sounds like the FT and the estradiol is the thing to look at , maybe


----------



## Mr.BIG (Aug 16, 2011)

redclift35 said:


> Very interesting, it sounds like the FT and the estradiol is the thing to look at , maybe


 
Exactly!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 16, 2011)

Remember, the increased sex drive and feeling of well being from test is not only from test. DHT and E2 play a big part in it. By taking finasteride and Aromasin in an attempt to decrease the side effects of your cycle you may have just changed the side effects of your cycle. Based on the blood work and your symptoms, my best guess (and i'm not an MD) is that the finasteride was your biggest culprit. Did you have DHT tested too? I know 2 people personally who have taken it, one for BPH who's never done AAS and another who was trying to keep hair on cycle. Both have said it does a number on their mood and libido. 
62 is high for E2, you would have been better off with twice that dosage of aromasin. Plus with depressed DHT levels the effects of the E2 would be more noticeable.
Last but not least, sometimes other conditions like anemia or high blood pressure can feel like nervousness or anxiety. Always good to have blood pressure checked on cycle. Good luck man I hope everything turns out alright. You never know how your body is going to react a foreign substance. Some people are luckier than others and the side effects are usually worse your first time around. GL bro.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 16, 2011)

my bad I didn't even read the second page of this thread before typing all that! Glad to see everything worked out.


----------



## Derek76 (Aug 25, 2011)

*First Time On Testosterone, Will I feel different now, that I'm starting week 5*

I apologize for my lack of knowledge concerning this issue. I have not been on here before and this is my first time on testosterone. 5 Weeks ago I was tested and my T-levels were really low. So...my doctor started injecting me with test cyp. every two weeks. I go in for my third shot tomorrow. My question is : will I start noticing something soon? i have been running 6 miles every other day and lifting each body part about every 5 days. I don't really feel that "energy" everyone talks about and haven't really noticed much in gains. Am I on a really low dose not to notice anything? My Dr. said it would help with libido (which is has very much) and help me build muscle while burning fat. I'm just wondering if I'm going to feel something soon now that it's been a while and if there is anything else I can take to get super lean and cut? Thanks so much and excuse my ignorance.


----------

